# What if you lose?



## Crabby (Aug 27, 2003)

Just for interesting reading, what if you good ole boys loose? What wrath will you unleash then?

Crabby


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

What if we don't? Are people going to still whine and ***** then!


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

doesn't that usually refer to girls? lol


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Then you might as well stay in MN and hunt. Every piece of land that has a duck and pheasant on it will be leased or owned by someone for their own personal use. That will cause the public areas to be overrun and hunting will be worthless. Unless, of course, you already own your piece of heaven or like hunting within 50 yards of someone else.

You'll see. Those who support this lawsuit will really be whining then. A little foresight goes a long way.

rap...don't forget spoiled MN hunters.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

A little prediction if we lose. There is a rush by people to lock up land before it's gone, would consider it myself, then the average guy quits coming here to hunt because of costs/access. Because of the drop in hunters small town ND suffers and the blame is put on those jerks from Fargo. Average guys from both states give up hunting as an every weekend sport in the fall and more people fish. What??? It could happen.

By the way it will be fun watching the Sioux kick the lawsuit happy Minnesotans butt for the championship tonight. Ok just kidding on the lawsuit part, should be a great game go Sioux!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I wouldn't doubt that S. Dakota would see a population increase!!!

P.S. what timie is the game at?

Mav....


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Just started Mav......


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I agree with tumblebuck. I have been asking around here about where to hunt and they all tell me you have to know someone cause the public stuff is raped every year. I think I will by a food truck and set up by some public land this fall. "Get your hot dogs , peanuts, soda pop" My guess is that I could make a killing. ND needs to look out for its residents first. Why? Because I lived in ND for 36 years. I have seen the land being sold to NR's at inflated prices to be posted tighter than a frogs butt. The tax base goes up for the neighboring land owners putting further financial strain and incentive to lease. Over half of the land that I used to hunt is now lease hunting for $250 a day. It is tough to make a decent living in ND. Give the residents a break. It will only improve my and everyone else's experience later. Hunting ND is not a right. It is a priviledge!


----------



## Quackhead (Mar 10, 2004)

What happened to your precious Sioux on Saturday?

That was a heck of a game though!

Should be an exciting playoff in college hockey again this year.

Quack! Quack!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Man, I was just in the small town area of south dakota for five days. Looking back, I think of how much money we brought to that small town of 1200. We alone spent I'm sure around $600-700, with a group of four. When we were there I'm sure at least five other groups of hunters stayed at the same hotel, plus there was another hotel at the other end of town!! Now, imagine how mucvh money the other hunters spent. That small town made a ton of money off of us N/R's, NoDak should appreciate making a ton of money off of GOD's resources and stop *****ing about N/R's!!! :eyeroll: That's just my :2cents:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Making money off of SOB's (both kinds) is different & has nothing to do with protecting a Resource :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Too bad they don't want you there in the Fall. SD = 4000 waterfowl licenses. ND = Unlimited. Who really wants your money? We want you you to spend your money here but not to the detriment of everyone else. Please come and enjoy the waterfowl huntng in ND but plaease don't underestimate the money contribution of the resident hunters. Many times greater in the Fall than anything a NR freelancer puts into the economy. Ok, I know you border guys spend a lot too but you're a small minority.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2004)

Someday when I'm a resident I'll hunt your fabulous state, until then, my friends and I are so tired of the stupid border battle that We'll stick to SoDak for now. Just look at how someone's little picture under his name is pissing on MN from ND. Real mature huh? 
:eyeroll: 
I'm just saying there should be a kind of friendship since we're all chasing the same birds. If you don't like me for coming from MN, then you can go to hell, but don't be mad when I'm set up in "your" field with my friends and all my bigfoots.  
Fetch, who ever said anything about protecting a resource???


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Stupid border battle-pissing on MN-real mature-go to hell-set up in "your field".
Hate language from a Mn non-friggin resident. You will most certainly be welcome here!! :sniper:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yep don't come to ND.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Man I feel sory for every one over there.lawsuit this lawsuit that to many noresident's not enough space people buying land just to hunt it them selfs sure makes me realise how good we got it here there isn't much private land and a whole lot of public land and there is a whole lot of space.as for our noresident problem it's is here if your not a resident you need a guide and there on a harvest quota it would definetly really SUCK to lose any of your hunting land to anyone no matter where you live :eyeroll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

THIS JUST IN!!!  Looks like I'll be coming there after all!!! :beer: Hopefully I'll run into a few of you guys this weekend and next!!!  See ya soon Brad!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Has anyone checked to see who is paying the politicians to discuss and even give this topic so much time and energy. There must be some big money changing hands to keep this topic alive and controversial.

I'm risking a guess it is a well masked anti-hunting group, divide and conquer has always worked when managing people.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Buckeye sounds as if you had a good trip south, It is nice to take a break from ND when it is as cold as it was this winter, I also missed the worst of it. What happened to the moose on Clark Saylor? Some one said they are down to about a dozen and a couple of years ago there were about 40.
I know when trapping there a few years ago I would see more then a dozen some days. Looks as if we are shut out of the Eaton dam. New landowner to the east. And the guides and outfitters to the south are not helping matters any. Wish Dennis had kept it. When is coffee in your fair city in the mornings?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

adokken the woodticks have killed most of the moose out in the refuge, it is guite a sight to see.

It was pretty dry last year I found where the beaver had dug a cavern down to the water table and were living underground and underwater, WOW.

I heard Joe P.'s son bought the land by Eaton Damn. Is it true? I have always thought them a reasonable group of friends/relatives.

As far as the guides if you mean my old neighbors southwest of Copperdahl they have never refused me permission to hunt their land and have never heard of them turning anyone away. I think some of their motivation is to control the Eaton Dam to suit their needs more than is fair. I used to open and close that dam by the order of the Dam Board so I know who will make a phone call or two to try to get what they want. I think all in all the Eaton Dam Irrigation Project has been managed pretty good.


----------

